# Going on a boat ride in LA - I have the 5D3 and 24-105L; need advise...



## rpt (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi, so I have taken my Rebel 300D to San Diego and went on a short trip in the water there (ocean water). I did not think much of the issues of "salt water damage" as I was sure I would not dunk it in the water. Well, guess what! I did not and it all worked out. 

BUT now it is different. I am scheduled to go on a boat trip into the ocean from LA next Sunday. Now this will probably be a 2 to 4 hour trip. The "boat" will surely be bigger than the one in San Diego. BUT. Sorry, it seems I may have paid between $500 and $3500 too much for the camera and I would like to protect my investment - or camera - whatever. Since the camera is "weather sealed" and the 24-105L is a L lens, do I need to take any other external protective measures? Currently I am going with "No you do not need to...". So then the next question is: Do I need to do any "cleanup" after I get back to land (ie. hotel)? Would appreciate experience and theory.

Thanks in advance.

rpt


----------



## K-amps (Apr 24, 2012)

rpt said:


> Sorry, it seems I may have paid between $500 and $3500 too much for the camera and




haha almost fell off my chair laughing. ;D


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 24, 2012)

Maybe make sure you have a UV filter, that way you won't get the front of the lens all misted, and the salt spray won't have the opportunity to do anything to the front lens element.

Also, if you change any lenses, do so inside in the cabin instead of out on deck. Duh!

In terms of 'cleanup', mostly I'd say the front element (or filter that you have on), maybe the inside of the view-finder using a Q-tip, and maybe a very light wiping with a soft cloth that's just a little damp to help clean off whatever film of salt spray that's on it. 

I live in LA, and bring my camera down to the beach & near the water all the time, I generally haven't had any problems at all with it getting a bit misted. I just pop off the front filter, get it really clean, and good to go


----------



## rpt (Apr 24, 2012)

K-amps said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, it seems I may have paid between $500 and $3500 too much for the camera and
> ...



I am happy you laughed. "what is life if full of stare and we have no time to stand and care"

or did I get it wrong?


----------



## rpt (Apr 24, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Maybe make sure you have a UV filter, that way you won't get the front of the lens all misted, and the salt spray won't have the opportunity to do anything to the front lens element.
> 
> Also, if you change any lenses, do so inside in the cabin instead of out on deck. Duh!
> 
> ...



Thanks. Your advise is noted. I may not bring my 100-400L so no changing lenses in that case. But if I do, I will heed your advise about the changing of lenses.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 25, 2012)

If you have a lot of spray, I'd get out of it, but unless you are in a storm, it should be fine.


----------



## rpt (Apr 25, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If you have a lot of spray, I'd get out of it, but unless you are in a storm, it should be fine.



Thanks. I hope to be able to share pictures soon.


----------



## davidbellissima (Apr 25, 2012)

As others have mentioned, I too would highly recommend a UV filter on the front element of the lens. The last time I took photos on rock outcrop by the ocean, my 17-40mm lens was caked in gunk from all the salt spray. Thankfully I had a UV filter screwed onto the lens so I just had to clean that. I also used a slightly damp cloth to wipe the lens and camera body.


----------



## rpt (Apr 25, 2012)

davidbellissima said:


> As others have mentioned, I too would highly recommend a UV filter on the front element of the lens. The last time I took photos on rock outcrop by the ocean, my 17-40mm lens was caked in gunk from all the salt spray. Thankfully I had a UV filter screwed onto the lens so I just had to clean that. I also used a slightly damp cloth to wipe the lens and camera body.



Thanks. Yes I do have a UV filter. I always put a filter on all my lenses irrespective of whether they are fitted to a camera or not. Safety first...


----------



## rpt (May 5, 2012)

All, Thanks for the tips. The experience was amazing! Take a look at some of my pics at:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=6313.0

BTW, I took my 100-400L and shot with it. Mostly at 400...


----------

